
Show HN: Reveal suspicious and data hogging apps on a Live graph (Android) - greenwalls
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.glasswire.android
======
greenwalls
Just launched. The app is 100% free with no ads or in-app purchases. Please
let me know if you have any questions, thanks!

We make it easy to stay under your mobile data limits.

